# Investing in wildlife estates



## lando10 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi there, 

I was wondering if anyone could give me any feedback or opinions regarding the purchase of an investment property in any of the wildlife estates in the Limpopo region? Am currently living in Australia, but looking into the possibility of returning to SA to purchase a guest house in either the Raptors View or Hoedspruit Wildlife Estates with the ideal of holiday-letting the lodge for overseas visitors.

Does anyone have any information or recommendations regarding this? I would be interested to know what peoples opinions are regarding those particular estates or anything they have heard regarding them. Are they a good investment, why are there so many properties for sale in these estates and what are the risks associated with purchase? Do they have a good or bad reputation in local areas? Any advice appreciated.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Lando10
Being a carpenter by trade, i have worked on a few of these places and have found that new or repairs cost about 75% more to do due to the remoteness of the site. Some people use these as second homes or holiday homes and due to bad times at the moment, feel its a luxury not required.Also some of these estates have such a high "green standard" that its out of the park where standards and costs out weigh each other.


----------

